# [KDE4] CD Audio ripping depuis Dolphin

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas, comme sous KDE3, les répertoires mp3, ogg etc. sur les CD audios, qu'il suffit ensuite de copier pour lancer le rip. Une idée des options ou des dépendances manquantes ?

Merci !

----------

## guilc

```
# qfile /usr/lib/kde4/kio_audiocd.so

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves (/usr/lib/kde4/kio_audiocd.so)

```

Ici ça marche nickel  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Audex c'est bien aussi...  :Wink: 

----------

